# ? about HITH treatment



## chale (Sep 19, 2007)

My male Krib has what appears to be hole in the head. He has 2 pits above his right eye that are lighter than his normal colorand he seems to be paling and eating less.
My question is, I have a prescription for Metronidazole on hand. Can I administer that, and if so how? Do I grind up a pill and add some to the water or soak the powder in water and then let that soak into some pellets for feeding?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ch:

The absolute best treatise which I have encountered concerning HITH is:
http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

Hopefully this treatise will help.

TR


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Is this a pill for fish? or for dogs and cats?


----------



## chale (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the replies. 
The script I have is actually for humans, not fish. I haven't attempted to use it on my fish as I can't find any info about safety.It is a 500mg tablet.
Am going to try the treatment posted first, and go from there. I went to my lfs today and a bottle of the metronidazole is 45 dollars, I just can't bring myself to spend that yet, much as I love my kribs.
Thanks for the help :fish:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ch:

I generated the following thread several minutes ago:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17445-ich-fighting-west-texas-style.html

for your consideration with respect to the induction of salt into and the removal of salt from your tank water.

Please let us know how it "turns out".

TR


----------



## chale (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you Jones. I will put that plan into action now as well as the first one you posted. I will keep you posted.


----------

